# Where is best place to buy parts for Anajet Sprint



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

I need to pretty much completely refurbish an anajet sprint. There are older posts, but today, where is the best place to buy a printhead, capping station, ink lines and dampers for an anajet sprint?

Arlene


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

try Compass Micro - An Authorized Epson and Canon Printer Service Center : Home


----------



## RRS (Mar 7, 2011)

On the West coast, try CREEK DTG INK

On the East coast, try 
Best Prices on DuPont Anajet ink Cartridges, Flexi-Jet & Fast T-Jet Ink, Veloci-Jet Ink and More

I've had good luck and support from both of these.

Roadrunner Specialties.


----------



## FIREBIRDken (Dec 3, 2013)

Completely agree....Creek DTG Ink.


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

ajspin said:


> I need to pretty much completely refurbish an anajet sprint. There are older posts, but today, where is the best place to buy a printhead, capping station, ink lines and dampers for an anajet sprint?
> 
> Arlene


Where are you located?


----------

